# Relationships



## N7709K

Year and a bit with my best friend- went south and now we barely talk... Yeah they are hard


----------



## arhoythunter

Bow Predator said:


> Anyone else findin relationships in high school to be a pain in the a**? Especially jugglin it with archery (if your serious enough about it)?


Yelp. Next one i get will have to at least shoot some lol


----------



## archerykid13

Yeah they are a pain. But if it's worth it then it makes it easier.

Jake


----------



## Jensen12

Yep, but she doesn't care if I shoot my bow all the time or go on hunting trips.


----------



## N7709K

Idk Jake that's kinda a stretch


----------



## Bow Predator

Ya my last one just went south. Im findin a girl that shoots or marryin my bow  lol


----------



## Michaela MMM

I don't think I have to tell you, Bryce, that my relationship is going great  Haha. Just tellin everyone else. He shoots with me so he gets it. We haven't been together that long but we're very happy.


----------



## outdoorsman3

ive been doin alright with girls lately, my facebook friends know that :wink:


----------



## archerykid13

That's true Jake, i know a few exceptions to that. But that's how most of mine have been. And Ben aka bikini man, we know you got a few ladies haha.


----------



## Bow Predator

How and the heck did you get the nickname bikini man?


----------



## Michaela MMM

Hahaha you have to see the pictures on his Facebook page. That's how he got the nickname.


----------



## Ignition kid

I'm not in any sort of relationship but when I was or in the future when I am, the thing to do is prioritize. 
I know that you cant be with eachother all the time or when we're off shooting at a 3-d shoot or something like that but if that person really needs you to be there, you forget about that shoot you're going to and be with that person, you gotta prioritize and that person to you is I hate to put it this way "the one" then you dont need to take any chances, you need to be yourself and be there for that person because they're worth it.

everyday I pray to God for whoever might be my wife in the future. if I actually know her or not, or if I have never met her yet, whereever she is, I pray for her and I pray to God that he'll make me into the person He wants me to be, and the kind of guy I need to be for her.

to me your question is common sense in a way, if you'd rather shoot than be with that person, then it's not a real relationship, it's fake.

just remeber to not give your heart away to the wrong person. you may just think theyre the right one, but if you're not careful and wise in choosing who God has for you, or are impatient on finding that person, you'll mess up, and it'll turn on you.


I was in a relationship, I truly though she was who God had for me, I really truly cared for her. I got stabbed in the back, so what God was telling me was, "nope thats not her, theres someone else better out there for you"

so thats what I think of everyday, I think "I want and need to be this person who God wants me to be for Him and for whoever he has for me, because she's worth it"

thats my opinion, and thats how I go about with that subject.


----------



## Ignition kid

thats more like ti lol!

I sure wish who God has for me likes to shoot bows, and maybe even bowhunts. then there's something that me and her can do together and both of us have fun.


Bow Predator said:


> Ya my last one just went south. Im findin a girl that shoots or marryin my bow  lol


----------



## Michaela MMM

I don't think I could possibly marry a guy who doesn't shoot a bow. He doesn't have to be a competitor but he HAS to hunt


----------



## Bow Predator

I thought she was "the one" for me. I would have much rather been with her than at a shoot. But i hadnt seen her all summer and she started ignorin me so i ended it. Still i miss the moments we had and worry if i ruined somethin great. But i agree completely Ignition Kid. If God wants us to be together we will be and if not he will choose alot better than i will.


----------



## archerykid13

I've been in quite a few relationships and none of then were right. Clint hit the nail on the head with his post. I've also been cheated on before and that really kills. But the guy didn't walk away without any consequences.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3

the only girl friend I need is my 2 bows  

but yeah, bikini man is totally in this summer!


----------



## outdoorsman3

any girls want this? :wink:


----------



## archerykid13

I think Michaela is down for the bikini man cause.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I also think Michaela is down for me in my mankini


----------



## archerykid13

I'd throw on my mankini but i don't want to hurt your feelings.


----------



## bigbulls10

wow guys lol. mankini? come on man!


----------



## Michaela MMM

outdoorsman3 said:


> I also think Michaela is down for me in my mankini


Eeeeh. No. You wish. Lol. Any guy whose bikini top fits better than mine is someone I'd definitely just wanna be friends with. Sorry but I like my men manly ;D No offense, Benji. Hahaha


----------



## outdoorsman3

Michaela MMM said:


> Eeeeh. No. You wish. Lol. Any guy whose bikini top fits better than mine is someone I'd definitely just wanna be friends with. Sorry but I like my men manly ;D No offense, Benji. Hahaha


the girl whose bakni top it was wears it wayyyyy to small.. which is fine :tongue:


----------



## Michaela MMM

outdoorsman3 said:


> any girls want this? :wink:


I also wanna point out, like I told Benjie I would, that he's totally sucking in his stomach. Lolol


----------



## outdoorsman3

im not sucking in my stomach! im flexing!


----------



## Michaela MMM

outdoorsman3 said:


> the girl whose bakni top it was wears it wayyyyy to small.. which is fine :tongue:


Peeeeeerrrrrvvvvvvv. Haha. Jaykay


----------



## Michaela MMM

outdoorsman3 said:


> im not sucking in my stomach! im flexing!


Mmm-Hmmm. Yep you sure are ;D


----------



## outdoorsman3

I hijacked this thread with my sexyness. sorry everybody.. :wink: too bad this site is a sausage fest... maybe ill post this picture in the woman archer thread... :tongue:


----------



## Michaela MMM

Oh please do. Hahaha. And I actually feel kinda special being the only regular girl visitor.


----------



## outdoorsman3

archery and hunting are my - get away from girls - sport, so I guess I am fine with that  although, Im trying to get one of the two girls to shoot with me a little! she cant pull back 25 pounds though..


----------



## archerykid13

25 lbs? Already got you beat Ben haha. I could be all decked out in my mankini and still be the manliest man on AT.


----------



## Michaela MMM

I'm pullin 55 lbs now D


----------



## archerykid13

Michaela MMM said:


> I'm pullin 55 lbs now D


And Michaela has me beat......and there goes my self esteem.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I pull 55 on my target bow and 65 for hunting..


----------



## archerykid13

16 on my target Nuclear Ice and 30 on my hunting nuclear Ice. My dad says I'm gonna be a football player.


----------



## Bow Predator

Ben that is so wrong... But dude you are suckin in your gut... bad. haha Michaela you keep tellin everybody that!! Well just to join in on weight i pull 50 (thats where my limit is for speed for you ASA guys) for target, and 60 for huntin (cuz my bow wont go any higher).


----------



## archerykid13

I pull 58 and around 72 on my bows actually haha.


----------



## outdoorsman3

im actually not sucking in my gut at all, cause I have no gut lol. I am just flexing!


----------



## Michaela MMM

I AM pullin 55, Bryce! Lol. And I actually thought I was pullin like 45 but they checked my draw weight at State and it was 55. I was tellin everybody cuz I was so excited. Haha


----------



## archerykid13

I have a gut but my bulging biceps would direct all the attention.


----------



## outdoorsman3

okay jacob, we dont want to excite michaela too much.. lol but yeah, we hijacked the hell out of this thread


----------



## archerykid13

Haha we really did.


----------



## Michaela MMM

It wasn't hijacked. We're just using our awesome-ness to distract Bryce from his problems!


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorsman3 said:


> im not sucking in my stomach! im flexing!


Wears the muscle?


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorsman3 said:


> I pull 55 on my target bow and 65 for hunting..


I'm pullin 70 on the alphamax


----------



## N7709K

I've got a gut, but I make movin 8D batteries look easy, lol (Jake ya prob know what those are).


----------



## archerykid13

Yes sir I do. Im so strong, I can pull weeds out of my spice garden in 2 yanks.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I could pull 70 also, but then I would need to buy new arrows, so im all good at 65


----------



## Bow Predator

Ya this thread is way off now. Now its a "tryin to brag board but epically failing" haha


----------



## outdoorsman3

if you blame michaela for hi jacking this thread say I!

I!

:wink:


----------



## archerykid13

Eye.


----------



## bigbulls10

"i"


----------



## Michaela MMM

:O Y'all are mean! Not my fault! Ben was the one that brought up his bikini and his gut! Lolol


----------



## archerykid13

I just brought up my biceps.


----------



## Michaela MMM

It's all Ben's fault. I blame him.


----------



## Bow Predator

I!!!


----------



## N7709K

Lol, that's what a morning or two ago was Jake- changing batteris on the port main. Yesterday was patching exhaust with redbull cans


----------



## Michaela MMM

N7709K said:


> Lol, that's what a morning or two ago was Jake- changing batteris on the port main. *Yesterday was patching exhaust with redbull cans*


Gotta love them ******* fixes


----------



## arhoythunter

More so city kids


----------



## Michaela MMM

I don't believe that. You just think that cause you probably have more city kids at your school. I have almost all country kids at my school and the city guys actually do that less than the country boys do.


----------



## arhoythunter

Yelp.. Every time you turn around here you see some kids britches saggin, wearin a flatbilled hat, a PINK abacrombie shirt, and nikes......


----------



## N7709K

country boys are worse than city kids, sorry but its true. city kids are talk, they bluff, they back down and move on when they realize that its not gonna be easy like they thought.

the supposed image of the country boy is way skewed


----------



## N7709K

arhoythunter said:


> Yelp.. Every time you turn around here you see some kids britches saggin, wearin a flatbilled hat, a PINK abacrombie shirt, and nikes......


i know some people like that who ain't city kids, hell they are more country than most can ever claim to be.. looks don't mean a thing


----------



## Ignition kid

I dont care if theyre a year or 2 older than me, as long as she isnt a bunch of years older than you.

I cant truly date for another year, when I'll be 18, it's just how my parents want it and I'm fine with it, so then I'm not dating almost pointlessly.
dating's fine, believe me, but to me dating is basically preparing for marriage. if not then whats the point of dating, to me you date people you'd be interested in marrying one day.

now I can be close friends with a girl and be able to talk to her to actually get to know her and hang out with her, but I cant go taek her 'out' on a date by myself. if we do anything an adult has to be around of course and never be left alone.

and for me when it comes to finding the right girl, as long as they love God with all their heart and are a strong Christian, that they 'walk the walk' and 'talk the talk', and that theyre perfectly fibne with me hunting, and that obviously the both of us can do stuff together that we both enjoy, it doesnt matter if she hunts or not, or is 'country', or isnt, I'm fine with that.

that doesnt mean I'd love to find a girl that does bowhunt and has all the attributes that I listed above, but if she doesnt have the attributes listed above, I have no interest in her, even if shes a true bowhunter and seems nice, for me she's gotta love God, and that doesnt mean that she just says 'ya I'm a Christian', I want to see it in her, not just hear it.

in Proverbs it says 'he that findeth a woman findeth a good thing, and obtaineth favor from the Lord', and thats completely true.

and idk about you guys but when you do find a girl like the one you're looking for, at least for me I have an even more motivation to do right.
we all struggle to do the right thing, and we all fail, I know I do, but God just says "I forgive you, go and sin no more", I'm forgiven of all sins, past , present, and future but that definitely doesnt give me an excuse to go and do whatever I want, there's major consequences in our life for doing that and it messes us up when we do bad stuff.

but anyways for me when theres 'that girl' I have more motivation to be the right guy for her and more importantly God.


----------



## Ignition kid

okay not to sound funny or anything but if you guys want to better 'understand' girls, you should read (yes I said read) the book called "for men only", it's a book obviously written for guys and it's about how women are, and it's written by a husband and wife who went all over the country asking women certain questions and it shows what's best to do in these situations, why they're like this and what the right and best thing for us to do, it definitely helps me understand some stuff better.


----------



## Ignition kid

them guys are everywhere here in Florida, even some of the 'country' boys wear their hats sideways and got all kinds of 'bling'

I wear shoes, jeans, and a t-shirt with my hat worn like it should be and with the bill bent slightly, not folded in half either lol!


arhoythunter said:


> Yelp.. Every time you turn around here you see some kids britches saggin, wearin a flatbilled hat, a PINK abacrombie shirt, and nikes......


----------



## Ignition kid

it officially stiks that I live in Florida lol jk, I know God will find me the right girl someday.

and it really is heard to know is someone is 'genuine' if I can word it that way, that you know they arent just trying to get something from the other person, or are just trying to do this or that.
I've learned that I'm just extra careful about who to like and who to keep away from, I got my guard up and remeber whats important. so for me if I dont see God in them if thats the right way to say it, or if I cant say "that girl is really on fire for the Lord" then I dont want to deal with them, I'll be nice to them but I wont be interested in dating them, and sorry if that sounds cruel but when you are interested in dating someone you're interested in marrying them and marriage is meant for life, you cant let emotions or 'feelings' lead you into relationsships, you dont fall in a hole calledf love.
heres what the Bible says on love,
1 corinthians 13:4-13
"Love suffereth long (is patient), and is kind, love envieth not, love vaunteth not itself (doesnt brag on itself), is not puffed up (isnt arrogant),doesnt behave itself unseemly (rufely), seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil, rejoiceth not in iniquity, but rejoiceth in the truth; beareth all things, believeth all things (that are true of course), hopeth all thigns, ENDURETH all things.
Love never faileth, but where there are prophecies, they shall (will) fail(cease), whether there be tongues, they shall cease (when everyone shuts up lol); whether there be knowledge, it shall vanish away.
for we know in part, and we prophesy in part, but when that which is perfect (complete) is come (meaning us grown mature in Christ), then that which is in part (the immature us) shall be done away.
when I was a child, I spake as a child (this is the the apostale Paul speaking fyi), I understood as a child, but when I became a man, I put childish things away. For now we see through a glass, darkly, but then face to face, (now we see through a mirror in a riddle to say in a sense, I dont have that one nailed on the head), now I know in part, but then shall I know even as also I am known. and now abideth faith, hope, and love, but the greatest of these is love!"


Michaela MMM said:


> I don't get why y'all are havin such trouble with girls. Haha. Maybe y'all just live in the wrong place! I'll admit, a lot of the girls in my school come with a lot of drama. But all my girl friends are pretty simple and straightforward and just want a guy that'll treat them right and love them and it doesn't matter if the guy hunts or not! We need more good guys down here so y'all just come on down here ;D


----------



## outdoorsman3

I just live my life and let girls come to me. they go out with all the d bags, and they get cheated on, then they realize who is honestly a good guy that isnt only in it for sex, sure, its gonna happen, but thats not the only part of the relationship that I like, now I recently had a fling because it was a girls choice only to do the do, and im not gonna deny that for sure! but what I am sayin is, dont try to hard to be someone your not. 99% of girls are way to immature at this age, and so are guys. but if you find that 1%, then youll know thats the girl you need to go after!


----------



## isaacdahl

Haha, let me help you out here Clint.. I'm a fan of the NIV personally.

"Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.

Love never fails. But where there are prophecies, they will cease; where there are tongues, they will be stilled; where there is knowledge, it will pass away. For we know in part and we prophesy in part, but when completeness comes, what is in part disappears. When I was a child, I talked like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I put the ways of childhood behind me. For now we see only a reflection as in a mirror; then we shall see face to face. Now I know in part; then I shall know fully, even as I am fully known.

And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love."

This is a good passage, and I think Clint did a very well job interpreting it. I personally am VERY picky when it comes to chicks and even though I know a few that like me and I could ask on a date, I'm not going to because they're not the person I want to spend the rest of my life with. Sure, there's times I really wish I could have someone that I could talk to, trust, and someone to embrace, but until I find that christian girl who I know is a good candidate, I'm not even interested. 

I had a relationship with a particular girl who, at the time, I thought she was the person for me. In the end, despite all the fussing over how nice of a nice guy I was and comments about my soft hair and blue eyes, and always leaning her head on my shoulder, she was just using me and just "wanted to be friends." This went on for almost a year before I found this out, mind you, and it sucks big time! I know some of you know how it feels. I don't want to be that guy that does that to a girl, because it's one of the worst feelings to have someone dump you. So until I find a person, that really does want a lasting relationship, I don't really even care about dating.


----------



## parkerd

arhoythunter said:


> Yelp.. Every time you turn around here you see some kids britches saggin, wearin a flatbilled hat, a PINK abacrombie shirt, and nikes......


Question: What's wrong with a "flatbilled" hat? Btw they're called Snapbacks and Pink shirts??? What's bad about them? It's just a color. Not trying to sound like a jerk... Just wanting to hear why having "flatbilled" hats and pink shirts is "frowned upon."


----------



## outdoorsman3

I am not arguing with religion here, or mocking it, but I dont understand why you can go on dates with girls for experience, maybe it will turn out you actually will like that girl!


----------



## outdoorsman3

parkerd said:


> Question: What's wrong with a "flatbilled" hat? Btw they're called Snapbacks and Pink shirts??? What's bad about them? It's just a color. Not trying to sound like a jerk... Just wanting to hear why having "flatbilled" hats and pink shirts is "frowned upon."


they are for wankstaahhhs


----------



## parkerd

Explain it better?^


----------



## outdoorsman3

I dont really know a definition haha


----------



## parkerd

So... What your saying is there's nothing wrong with it right? :wink:


----------



## isaacdahl

I'm gonna add, if your in it for the girl as a person, and you know what's right your not gonna be sleeping around. Sex should be 0% of a relationship until your married. It doesn't do anything but cause lots of problems. There's a reason the Bible teaches it..


----------



## erictski

All your guys thoughts, feelings, ideas about girls will change when you mature, get out into the real world and are looking for a woman and not a girl.

Trust me Ive been there.


----------



## Michaela MMM

Yeah, I agree somewhat with Isaac even though it makes me a hypocrite. Haha. I think me and my boyfriend are the only couple in the world that, when we're talkin, will go from "I wanna rock your world" to "No I love YOU more" within 10 minutes. Point is, sex is on the bottom of a loooooong list of priorities and topics for us. It's about 9% of our relationship, which I know is not what it should be. Lol


----------



## muzzyman1212

Well I didnt have a serious girlfriend freshman or sophmore year but theres always been this one girl an we have always talked but i didnt wanna date her. But last year i decided to give it a chance and I dont regret it at all I honestly dont shoot as much as i used to but I shoot enough to stay good. And when deer season rolls around she understands im gonna be gone a lot. If you can find a girl like that I rekon i ought to keep her. Next year is my senior year finally and then I get out of that place.


----------



## muzzyman1212

parkerd said:


> Question: What's wrong with a "flatbilled" hat? Btw they're called Snapbacks and Pink shirts??? What's bad about them? It's just a color. Not trying to sound like a jerk... Just wanting to hear why having "flatbilled" hats and pink shirts is "frowned upon."


Well mostly mexicans where the snapbacks around here and if your white and wear them you look like a *** to me.


----------



## muzzyman1212

muzzyman1212 said:


> Well mostly mexicans where the snapbacks around here and if your white and wear them you look like a *** to me.


Unless its a baseball hat and you actually play baseball.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I think sex is a very big part of relationships right now. it brings people closer, but at the same time it CAN kill relationships. im young, I just wanna have fun! :smile:


----------



## parkerd

muzzyman1212 said:


> Well mostly mexicans where the snapbacks around here and if your white and wear them you look like a *** to me.


Haha Everyone here wear's them. White's, black's, mexicans...


----------



## outdoorsman3

parkerd said:


> Haha Everyone here wear's them. White's, black's, mexicans...


the white kids that think they are rappers wear them here.


----------



## Ignition kid

yep but I'm saving the mushiness and the other stuff for mariage for sure, the way I'm raised and from all that I believe in my faith in God and all that, I wait for marriage to have sex, to me that should only be with the person you marry. Although I can honestly say having to wait is not my strongpoint but I know it's worth it to me to wait for marriage.


----------



## Ignition kid

thanks man, you worded that all just right and I completely agree with you.

and I went through the same thing but the details were a tad diff., I allready went through the story earlier so I wont say it again.


isaacdahl said:


> Haha, let me help you out here Clint.. I'm a fan of the NIV personally.
> 
> "Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.
> 
> Love never fails. But where there are prophecies, they will cease; where there are tongues, they will be stilled; where there is knowledge, it will pass away. For we know in part and we prophesy in part, but when completeness comes, what is in part disappears. When I was a child, I talked like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I put the ways of childhood behind me. For now we see only a reflection as in a mirror; then we shall see face to face. Now I know in part; then I shall know fully, even as I am fully known.
> 
> And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love."
> 
> This is a good passage, and I think Clint did a very well job interpreting it. I personally am VERY picky when it comes to chicks and even though I know a few that like me and I could ask on a date, I'm not going to because they're not the person I want to spend the rest of my life with. Sure, there's times I really wish I could have someone that I could talk to, trust, and someone to embrace, but until I find that christian girl who I know is a good candidate, I'm not even interested.
> 
> I had a relationship with a particular girl who, at the time, I thought she was the person for me. In the end, despite all the fussing over how nice of a nice guy I was and comments about my soft hair and blue eyes, and always leaning her head on my shoulder, she was just using me and just "wanted to be friends." This went on for almost a year before I found this out, mind you, and it sucks big time! I know some of you know how it feels. I don't want to be that guy that does that to a girl, because it's one of the worst feelings to have someone dump you. So until I find a person, that really does want a lasting relationship, I don't really even care about dating.


----------



## Ignition kid

sex is not the thing to do, and especially if youre wasting that for someone you might not marry.


sure you want to have fun, but theres many more ways to have fun that doing that.


outdoorsman3 said:


> I think sex is a very big part of relationships right now. it brings people closer, but at the same time it CAN kill relationships. im young, I just wanna have fun! :smile:


----------



## outdoorsman3

Ignition kid said:


> sex is not the thing to do, and especially if youre wasting that for someone you might not marry.
> 
> 
> sure you want to have fun, but theres many more ways to have fun that doing that.


I fully respect your way of thinking about sex and I know many many people feel the same. I just couldnt imagine life without me chasing girls.. thats the only thing that comes close to hunting with what I am thinking about..


----------



## N7709K

y'all are gonna have a ton of fun when you get out of school and into the real world- relationships get harder and lasting ones even more so. I know i got a set of standards that a girl has to measure up to and so does every guy, but those standards change or the way you view them change. 

you'll also find that you may fall in love with someone and they change slowly until it reaches a point that you sit back and think "this isn't the person i fell for"...

y'all just have fun now


----------



## bohunter43

she thinks my compounds sexy lol


----------



## outdoorsman3

everyone thinks my g5 is sexy :wink:


----------



## NEhunter22

muzzyman1212 said:


> Unless its a baseball hat and you actually play baseball.


i agree completely! and i think its stupid when people where flat bills just to look like a wangster


----------



## tiger77

Ignition kid said:


> sex is not the thing to do, and especially if youre wasting that for someone you might not marry.
> 
> 
> sure you want to have fun, but theres many more ways to have fun that doing that.


I had a buddy that talked just like this. Then last year, we went to college and he "had fun" and no he thinks he was crazy for trying to wait. He was the same way about drinking at party's and now he parties up all the time with us. Priorities with change as you get older, thats for sure


----------



## outdoorsman3

tiger77 said:


> I had a buddy that talked just like this. Then last year, we went to college and he "had fun" and no he thinks he was crazy for trying to wait. He was the same way about drinking at party's and now he parties up all the time with us. Priorities with change as you get older, thats for sure


pretty much sums me up


----------



## archerykid13

I've never partied or done anything bad. Ask Ben.


----------



## parkerd

I've never been invited to a party... :embara:  :sad:


----------



## outdoorsman3

I just got back from a pretty nice party :smile:


----------



## MAbowhunter11

N7709K said:


> Yesterday was patching exhaust with redbull cans


someone my buddy knows was on the show "pinks" and won with a redbull can used as some sort of ******* fix on on a hose.


----------



## Ignition kid

I'm fine with chasing girls, I'm probably one of the biggest flirts there is, but I'm not gonna do anything to them, or with them, the only thing I'd do is talk to them and get to know them, and when I turn 18, I'll start dating but there wont be any mushiness.

I really even dont wanna kiss a girl until I'm married to her or engaged to her. that may sound really lame or wierd to some of you but I just fell that way.
if I really love her I'll wait, and if she really loves me she'll wait too.


outdoorsman3 said:


> I fully respect your way of thinking about sex and I know many many people feel the same. I just couldnt imagine life without me chasing girls.. thats the only thing that comes close to hunting with what I am thinking about..


----------



## Ignition kid

thats the difference between him and me. unless my old self tries to pull me away from what I am right now, I wont do something like that because I dont want to.
the one thing that never changes is God, even if I change.

now I have changed, but the opp. way of your buddy. I've learned alot about relationships even though I havent been in too many, and I'm thankful for that. now dont think I dont struggle, I definitely do and I've failed many of times, but I know where I am and what I will and wont do, thats for sure. for me I just pray to God that He'll strengthen me to not fall into temptations, and that I'll be a better person for Him and for whoever out there is gonna be my wife someday.


tiger77 said:


> I had a buddy that talked just like this. Then last year, we went to college and he "had fun" and no he thinks he was crazy for trying to wait. He was the same way about drinking at party's and now he parties up all the time with us. Priorities with change as you get older, thats for sure


----------



## Ignition kid

I've only been to some shin-digs,I dont care to go to parties. I do like hanging out with people that share my same interests and hobbies of course but as you can tell I'm not the life of the part lol!
I am a jokester though if you've ever met me in person which sop far is none of you, and I can be very serious at the same time, I guess it all depends on what I'm doing.


parkerd said:


> I've never been invited to a party... :embara:  :sad:


----------



## Michaela MMM

I don't go to a lot of the parties I get invited to cause all the people at all the parties around here are getting high, drunk, having sex, or all three. I'm not interested in all that mess. I'm not a good girl, but I'm not a bad girl either. I'm just a normal teenager. Haha. And I'm fine with that


----------



## archerykid13

Drugs and sex are bad. I don't like either one.


----------



## Michaela MMM

I don't like drugs..... lolol jk I wouldn't know if I like either of them. Never done them.


----------



## muzzyman1212

archerykid13 said:


> drugs and sex are bad. I don't like either one.


x2.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I aint into drugs.... I cant say the same about sex lol. 

on a side note.... what a great summer...:darkbeer:


----------



## bigbulls10

jeez ben.... what a party animal lol


----------



## outdoorsman3

lol thats how my summer has been! just been a fun time! girls, partys.. ohh, did I say girls.. yeah!


----------



## SabineRR

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol thats how my summer has been! just been a fun time! girls, partys.. ohh, did I say girls.. yeah!


x100


----------



## outdoorsman3

aint nothin like summer lovin'.. except blowing the wind out of a big ol' buck :wink:


----------



## Ignition kid

x3, I'll keep away from drugs forever, wait for marriage to have sex,


muzzyman1212 said:


> x2.


----------



## Ignition kid

you seem like you're acting like a buck in rut, you're a young 3.5 yr old buck chasing after does in heat. one day the big ol 6 yr old bruiser is gonna beat you or somebodys gonna poke a hole in your lungs lol jk!


outdoorsman3 said:


> aint nothin like summer lovin'.. except blowing the wind out of a big ol' buck :wink:


----------



## Michaela MMM

Ben is just a normal hormonal teenager, unfortunately. Haha. I'd much rather have a guy that wants to wait than a guy that does whatever he feels like. There's less collateral damage for me if we break up that way.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I am fine with waiting if a girl isnt ready, but luckily for me, that isnt the case right now! lol thats a good reference clint  people dont typically mess with me cause im "the kid who has lots of guns" lol!


----------



## Ignition kid

no one messes with me because I wouldnt harm a fly, well, thats a lie, but I dont try to get on someone's bad side. I get along with alot of people, and if I dont I just dont hang around them and avoid them. And most cases I'm good at forgiving and forgetting if someone had wronged me.
I can still get really angry and hot tempered, and very impatient, and furious lol but I'm a good but humbler than I used to be, I guess I'm a peacemaker and I also own a peacemaker, actually a Ruger Vaquero .44 mag. so if a punk fells lucky, he can make my day lol (Clint Eastwood/Dirty Harry quote, get with the program people!)


----------



## TaylorDennis92

theres alot more to a happy relationship than sex but good sex can make or break a relationship


----------



## outdoorsman3

dead thread


----------



## Michaela MMM

I have a bad temper... Haha. But I don't get mad over stupid stuff that other girls get mad about. And I'm not one of those girls that's like "If you don't know what you did, i'm not tellng you!". You know when i'm mad and you know EXACTLY what you did. Lol


----------



## archerykid13

I have a very bad temper and I've ruined relationships many times because of it. But I had good reasons for getting mad most of the time.


----------



## outdoorsman3

im havin to much fun to be mad right now.. lol


----------



## Ignition kid

I know I can get mad, but praise the Lord that He's helped me out on that. I still get angry and mad with a bad temper but not very often.


----------



## SD_Bowhunter

Ignition kid said:


> I'm fine with chasing girls, I'm probably one of the biggest flirts there is, but I'm not gonna do anything to them, or with them, the only thing I'd do is talk to them and get to know them, and when I turn 18, I'll start dating but there wont be any mushiness.
> 
> I really even dont wanna kiss a girl until I'm married to her or engaged to her. that may sound really lame or wierd to some of you but I just fell that way.
> if I really love her I'll wait, and if she really loves me she'll wait too.


I don't know how good of luck you are going to having getting a girl to marry you if you wont kiss her.......


----------



## archerykid13

SD_Bowhunter said:


> I don't know how good of luck you are going to having getting a girl to marry you if you wont kiss her.......


That's a low blow bro. It's none of your business what happens in Clints life. Let Clint worry about whether he can get a girl to marry him whatever the case may be.


----------



## Ignition kid

I wont until I kno she's the one for sure. and if whatever girl that likes me wont respect that then she's probably not the one for me.


SD_Bowhunter said:


> I don't know how good of luck you are going to having getting a girl to marry you if you wont kiss her.......


----------



## bigbulls10

Ignition kid said:


> I wont until I kno she's the one for sure. and if whatever girl that likes me wont respect that then she's probably not the one for me.


Well Stated ^ :clap:


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

outdoorsman3 said:


> ive been doin alright with girls lately, my facebook friends know that :wink:


lmao


----------



## archerykid13

People are boycotting Chick Fil A for you and your partners Ben.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ignition kid

I raise my glass of sweet tea to Chik-Fil-A for them stabding up for their beliefs which are in-line with mine.
Yesterday everyone like me went to Chik-Fil-A to support them for them standing up for what they believe.

whats terrible is that tomorrow (Friday) all the gays/homosexuals are going to Chik-Fil-A's and r gonna kiss eachother in front of Chik-Fil-A.
they ought to just close their doors to them, and actually the gays shouldnt be able to do that since they'll be there not buying anything and taking up space for paying customers at that restaurant.


archerykid13 said:


> People are boycotting Chick Fil A for you and your partners Ben.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbulls10

Right in the bible : marriage is to be between man and woman.
I believe what the homos are doing is wrong. all chick fil a stated was that they do not support gay rights. They didnt say they couldnt go buy a sandwich from them. All these gays are angry because what chick fil a is founded on does not match their lifestyle. I mean come on, It was your choice to be gay. Don't be hatin on chick fil a because of your decisions in life


----------



## Ignition kid

I completely agree with you.
I dont know how gays cant see that a guy is not to be with a guy and a girl is not to be with a girl, theres a reason 2 people of the same gender cant have a child, God made us that way duh!


bigbulls10 said:


> Right in the bible : marriage is to be between man and woman.
> I believe what the homos are doing is wrong. all chick fil a stated was that they do not support gay rights. They didnt say they couldnt go buy a sandwich from them. All these gays are angry because what chick fil a is founded on does not match their lifestyle. I mean come on, It was your choice to be gay. Don't be hatin on chick fil a because of your decisions in life


----------



## outdoorsman3

im alright with some drunk girls with other girls.. thats completely fine :wink:

sorry, I just thought that should be out there. I agree with chick fil a, except I dont have one by my house for about 45 mins. I dont eat fast food anyways


----------



## isaacdahl

I'm against homosexuals too, but I will say, let them kiss in front of chik fil a. As long as nobody says anything about it (which unfortunately people will anyways) they won't get the publicity and the all the crap they're looking for. That way, Chik fil a, can't bashed for being unfair, and the gays won't have any fire to fight them with. It would just be forgotten....


----------



## Ignition kid

thats true there isacc, u havent been on eher in a while, or at least I havent noticed, sorry.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15

Need I say more?


----------



## azoutback

Excellent point!!!!!!!! ^^^^


----------



## bigbulls10

sorry i was under my dads account lol


----------



## Michaela MMM

I don't care what-- or who-- you do. I don't believe gay is a choice either. Why would millions of people choose to be ostracized, hated, and discriminated against? Chik Fil A has their opinion just like all the people that supported gay rights has their opinion.

Do what makes you happy, that's what I always say.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Michaela MMM said:


> I don't care what-- or who-- you do. I don't believe gay is a choice either. Why would millions of people choose to be ostracized, hated, and discriminated against? Chik Fil A has their opinion just like all the people that supported gay rights has their opinion.
> 
> Do what makes you happy, that's what I always say.


or if your very very drunk :wink:


----------



## archerykid13

outdoorsman3 said:


> OR!
> 
> dont be a fool, wrap your tool. hahaha


x2!!


----------



## outdoorsman3

I kinda want to get a chastity belt just for craps and gigs, hahah the look on the girls face... priceless.


----------



## SD_Bowhunter

This thread is like a spined deer....someone please just put a second arrow in it and put it out of its misery. haha


----------



## outdoorsman3

SD_Bowhunter said:


> This thread is like a spined deer....someone please just put a second arrow in it and put it out of its misery. haha


I think it is quite the funny thread. this forum has been drier than mexico lately. hahah


----------



## Ignition kid

agreed, most of u guys' brains are between your legs.

I've tried saying what I believe in and all of you know my thoughs on this so I'm done reading this thread. I just hope that one day it'll all make sense to some of you that love is a lot more than u think, the one point forgotten most if that love isnt temporary, like most think it to be.
I've said what I've said and I desire to live the way God wants me to live, and thats how it's gonna be wether anyone agrees with it or not. my goal is not to please people buy God.


SD_Bowhunter said:


> This thread is like a spined deer....someone please just put a second arrow in it and put it out of its misery. haha


----------



## PRO_DO

I have been dating my girlfriend for almost 2 years (am 17 now) but I got introduced to her through a neighbor of mine I hunt with, and he hunted her farm, and introduced me to her dad. She introduced me to her...don't give me some DBag comment saying I did it for the land...but we're still dating and she goes out with me all the time to hang stands, cameras, and she watches me at Archery league in the winter. We just planted our first food plot together  she loves the mathews passion but I shoot pse....-_-...anyway, get a girl into the outdoors no matter her background. My girlfriend is as girly as they come but loves to get dirty on a quad and loves it in the woods. Get her in the woods...you won't be sorry!


----------



## outdoorsman3

PRO_DO said:


> I have been dating my girlfriend for almost 2 years (am 17 now) but I got introduced to her through a neighbor of mine I hunt with, and he hunted her farm, and introduced me to her dad. She introduced me to her...don't give me some DBag comment saying I did it for the land...but we're still dating and she goes out with me all the time to hang stands, cameras, and she watches me at Archery league in the winter. We just planted our first food plot together  she loves the mathews passion but I shoot pse....-_-...anyway, get a girl into the outdoors no matter her background. My girlfriend is as girly as they come but loves to get dirty on a quad and loves it in the woods. Get her in the woods...you won't be sorry!


first off... ughh this topic again? loll

but to follow you up, that is amazing to hear bud, you are probably one in 10,000 kids to have a connection with a girl like this at this age. I envy that type of relationship that you have!


----------



## PRO_DO

Thanks man, I was just scrolling through the topics and saw this one so I figured I'd give my .02 

She's going to college 3 hours away now, so even more time in the woods -_- haha


----------



## outdoorsman3

oh boy thats tough! I hope you too can make it work from a distance!


----------



## Aaron Groce

shoot that aint crap my gf lives 5 hr plain ride away


----------



## PRO_DO

At that point I honestly would say screw it lol


----------



## Bow Predator

Ignition kid said:


> agreed, most of u guys' brains are between your legs.
> 
> I've tried saying what I believe in and all of you know my thoughs on this so I'm done reading this thread. I just hope that one day it'll all make sense to some of you that love is a lot more than u think, the one point forgotten most if that love isnt temporary, like most think it to be.
> I've said what I've said and I desire to live the way God wants me to live, and thats how it's gonna be wether anyone agrees with it or not. my goal is not to please people buy God.


x2!


----------



## Aaron Groce

any thing worth having is worth working at


----------



## hoytarcherygal

agreed!


Aaron Groce said:


> any thing worth having is worth working at


----------



## Stinger3G

Yes!!! But now i dont care anymore. One day I just said screw it, and went into the woods, and never came back out.


----------



## Stinger3G

outdoorsman3 said:


> any girls want this? :wink:


If I had two girls and a bikini, I sure wouldnt be the one wearing it. I guess the girls would have to share it. You know, half & half.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Stinger3G said:


> If I had two girls and a bikini, I sure wouldnt be the one wearing it. I guess the girls would have to share it. You know, half & half.


I agree, couldnt get to that level quite yet. hahah


----------

